# Boiled Chicken and Rice - Slower Digestion?



## ggdenny

Hi,

On Sunday night Connor managed to get into his food bin and go on a bit of a binge. Long story and $527 later he's on a mild diet for several days. I've been feeding him boiled chicken and rice. My question is whether this food combo slows down digestion? Connor hasn't pooped in about 24 hours and I just want to make sure all is well. Otherwise he's perfectly normal - playing, peeing, eating, drinking.


----------



## perdie

Hmm my pooch ate a corn cob a few weeks back and the emergency vet induced vomiting (for £162!)Did your dog have that treatment?maybe that could be the cause? Jamie didnt poop for a couple of days after although he peed etc. We were advised chicken &rice(as is the norm although we feed fish&rice due to allergies) I think its just gentler on their tummies, like when we eat chicken broth or toast when we're ill. I might add the vet advised me to cook the rice for 1 hour and not as packet instructions as it can give them gut rot - never heard that before but just passing it on


----------



## HiTideGoldens

That happened to us recently. Jack had the runs so we were feeding him boiled chicken and rice. He literally didn't poop for 36 hours after having really really bad diarrhea for 2 days. It was a bit unnerving. When he finally did poop it was yellow, which was weird, but otherwise normal (sorry for the extreme TMI). It was like the runs got everything out of him and then the chicken and rice had to get all the way through him or something. So, assuming that Jack was normal it sounds like Connor is normal too.


----------



## Megora

We notice the same thing when we put dogs on the hamburger and rice diet - I think it's the rice that slows digestion.

My Jacks gobbled down who-knows-how-much cat food on Saturday and we didn't have rice, so we just went with boiled hamburger/mashed potatoes*/green beans this time and didn't notice him pooping less. Solid poop in a couple days though. 

*that's rough chopped mashed potatoes, _not_ turkey dinner mashed potatoes.


----------



## ggdenny

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think because chicken and rice aren't high in fiber his whole system has slowed down. Hopefully he'll poop tonight or sometime tomorrow. Just as long as it's not 3:30a :crossfing


----------



## Pointgold

Boiled chicken and rice is very highly digestible, so you won't see the amount (or frequency) of stool that you do with kibble or other diets. This is why it is used after a digestive upset. When feeding it, it is important to remember NOT to rinse the rice, as it is the starch that you want as a "binder" - rinsing it removes it. I actually use the water that I boil the rice in, once it cools, for the dog to drink, as well.


----------



## iansgran

Pointgold said:


> Boiled chicken and rice is very highly digestible, so you won't see the amount (or frequency) of stool that you do with kibble or other diets. This is why it is used after a digestive upset. When feeding it, it is important to remember NOT to rinse the rice, as it is the starch that you want as a "binder" - rinsing it removes it. I actually use the water that I boil the rice in, once it cools, for the dog to drink, as well.


Thanks for this info it helps to know why things work and lots of small details can be overlooked.


----------

